# Apex Predator Longbow For Sale--SOLD



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been holdin this one long enough. Don't shoot it so I want to let it go.

66"  51#@28"

It's the 7th bow he made and it was in 2008.
It's made of zebrawood. He certainly could answer any questions about it better than me.

$250.00


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 17, 2010)

This bow was my personal bow for about 6 months.  She is a fine mild R/D longbow.   Here are a couple of other photos before the osage started to turn.  She has an osage and granadillo riser, action-boo core, and zebra limb faces.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 17, 2010)

What the hea!  I'll take it Martin.  Bill


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 17, 2010)

My pm went out before his!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 18, 2010)

Tailfeather bought the bow. He had a primitive arra he had made that we shot thru it very nicely...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 18, 2010)

Great bow and a fine price.
Congratulations Tailfeather. IMO, you will like that one better than a Sequoia.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 18, 2010)

Much better


----------



## pine nut (Jan 18, 2010)

Good deal and congrats!
Bill


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks fellas, for all the help and advice.  It shoots great, I couldn't be happier!

Good to meet you, Martin.


----------

